# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Prane oxhakut

## MI CORAZON

Kshtu pra ftuja e ftujake
 deren hapur ktu e kini
 shkruni , knoni e lexoni
 mas mullarve ju mos shkoni.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Nuk po shof mullar nkto an
As gomar e as zetor
Vec nji zjarr qe po flakon
era misra  kundermon
..

lol.

----------


## Fringo

Qyqa goca ene cuna
a m'lejohet t'nrofem ne una?
Jom tu pri raki skrapari
Shnet Corazoni ene Brari

----------


## liliella

tash po vi ene un 
me u urue 
per shpi t're 
Hasanit me i shkue

Corazoni e paska ndihmue 
plackat e vjetra me i trazue 
qenke burrnesh oj mike 
se pa Hasanin na fike 

n'prag te deres 
hyni me kamb t'mbare 
ti ec fati si pazar
se dashnia ktu s'ka karar 
si sexista o feminista 
t'tan jena forumista 

n'ket kasolle du me kujtue 
dit e bukura si uj i kullue 
se Hasani duhanxhi 
tan hallet ka me i dit 
der ku ti dal fjaka mbi cati 


tash e bona ket adet 
do u vi apet 
kam me msu 
o vaj medet. 


lili

----------


## ALBA

Mirsejugjej moj shoqeri
ma gezofshi oxhakun e ri
Kjo macja ime sme la rehat
me  mauzin po luan me vrap
u menova u menova
foton e saj si  dhurat  ja  u solla
hani e pini e kendoni
Carazonin e uroni
per ket dere qe na ka hap
 shoqnin e ka ftu  me vrap
Baca Brar ne kry te oxhakut
eshte tuj dredh nje tarabosh
me  shume shije, po thith ate kafe
gjak e dhjam ty te befte

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk po e postoj tek kazmoret e DD-se, sepse eshte reale... :buzeqeshje: 

Njehere kur E. ishte i vogel i thote e ema qe te shkonte ne dyqan per te blere ushqime. I jep 100 lek-shin ( atehere ishte sa 100 dollare) dhe i thote: 
- Do blesh 1 kg miell, 1 kg sheqer, 1 vaj, 1 makarona, 1 oriz. 
- Mire, - thote E. 
- I mban mend ? - i thote e ema, do blesh 1 kg miell, 1 kg sheqer, 1 vaj, 1 makarona, 1 oriz. 
- Po pra e mora vesh, - i thote E, - do blej 1 kg miell, 1 kg sheqer, 1 vaj, 1 makarona, 1 oriz. 
- Prit ti shkruaj ne nje leter se i harron ti - i thote e ema. 
- O mama, - i thote E. mos me jep leter se i mbaj mend qe do te blej 1 kg miell, 1 kg sheqer, 1 vaj, 1 makarona, 1 oriz. 
- Mire, mire e di qe i mban mend por po ti shkruaj ne leter. 
Dhe e ema i shkruan ne leter dhe ja jep E. me zor letren me vete, ja fut ne xhep. E. sa del perjashta nga nervat e nxjerr letren nga xhepi dhe e gris copa copa. Shkon te dyqani, i thote shiteses me jep 1 kg miell, 1 kg sheqer, 1 vaj, 1 makarona, 1 oriz, dhe kur do te nxjerri leket nga xhepi shikon qe ne xhep kishte letren e mamase dhe padashje kishte gris 100 lekeshin. 
Shkurt muhabeti vjen ne shtepi dhe jo vetem qe nuk kishte blere ushqimet, por han dhe nje dru te mire nga e ema. 

Keshtu ... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ALBA

usta brari po ju fton..misra te pjekun e caj me limon

----------


## ALBA

fshati per karshi me shpi e mullare...
rrotull ca te ri..
qe nuk kan turp fare...lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Qyyyy........ sa bukur e ka ba
me t'knaq syte e me te shlodh
edhe buzen me ta vu n'gaz
tuj pa Sanço e Don Kishotë.

----------


## katana

eh me ishin thare syte per kto kryeveprat e Brarit ka dhe ca un te vjetra fare qe u ka hyp vlera tani ...

ajo nate ne nY eshte me e bukura fare 
si dhe ai imitimi i pikasos e dalit
e di ti brari qe imitimi eshte forma me e lart e lavderimit?

----------


## ALBA

meqenese pikturat e para dolen te vogla po i postoj dhe njehere

----------


## ALBA

ja dhe tjetra

----------


## liliella

sot ne brarin kemi lavdrue 
si vashat kur knonin ne krue 
lum si ne per ket lezet muhabeti 
tash i mungon vec portreti
corazon qe e ke pa per verteti 
do na tregosh se su bo qameti 
miq na boni ky terrneti 










 :i terbuar:   spo dalin keto fotot , kaq injorante un apo nuk bindet forumi.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga liliella_ 
> *sot ne brarin kemi lavdrue 
> si vashat kur knonin ne krue 
> lum si ne per ket lezet muhabeti 
> tash i mungon vec portreti
> corazon qe e ke pa per verteti 
> do na tregosh se su bo qameti 
> miq na boni ky terrneti 
> 
> ...



E kam pa e më ka pa
ma te hijshem n'bot nuk ka
pra kte rast ju mos e humbni
mblesa , shkusa t'gjith i futni.

----------


## lum lumi

Hajde Brar se t'u ba rekllama
ndez fitila se u thy llama
krah't t'dragoit t'i pa Tirona
ke dasht goca, he t'shitoj zana

Kshtu e ka patriotizmi
dashni t'madhe për atdhe
me u djegë n'kafe n'Tiranë
e n'forum me ba rekllam

-Bini birrat këtu mua
se jam djeg për shqiptari
-M'sillni goca këtu mua
bertet Brari, djal' i ri

Prina, prina Brar zotnia
nisja kcimit me shami
le t'na ndin' nana Shipnia
se si digjemi me raki

qashtu.....

----------


## Brari

nuk jam i rrezykshem jo...

Nji shishe birre pi une gjat nji vere..

E ti Lum Lumi vec ne kuz Baba i ke 4 birra...e ne Borsh e ke tha nji shishe ven ..lol

----------


## lum lumi

Po valla, vec një behane
nuk pash kund bre birrë Tirane! lol...

Për këtë hesap nuk ia kisha dha asnjë votë atij Edit të Ramës, se krejt birrat e tirones po i ndalte për veti, e neve na shitke Amstel e Heiniken fallco.

Mos të ishte rakia e skraparit , e pat puna e pushimit.

Mora edhe një shishe me veti helbete kur të merr mraz i madh këtu në Oslo . Ma fali i zoti i hotelit në Dhermi. Zoti sevap ia bëftë!
Ua kërkova pakëz kojshive norvegjez. Këta edhe kulloshter me u qitë falë, e pinë.

----------


## Sokoli

Oxhak t'ri paska ba Hasa
atij t'jvetrit i paskan vu drynin...
Plot piktura, hajgare, muhabet e raki
shum pak vargje e poezi.

----------


## Sokoli

Njajo piktur qi ka vu Alba
me Don Kishot e Sanco Pance
tash po m'duket si foto e imja
ja edhe ca e po sos n'Mance.

----------


## Eni

> _Postuar më parë nga Sokoli_ 
> *Oxhak t'ri paska ba Hasa
> atij t'jvetrit i paskan vu drynin...
> Plot piktura, hajgare, muhabet e raki
> shum pak vargje e poezi.*







Bac Sokol.
Hej bre bac i ri,
ktu sjena node literatyre,
por ne oxhak te ri.
Verje veshin bacave te urte
E durim kane me te kallxue
Se do gjana sbahen me yrrysh
Por me gajle e terezi.

Do piktura baca Brar ka qejf me na i kallzue
e ne taneve me na gezue,
tue krijue do situata 
ku « primos inter paris »
te tan jena tu u ndie
e te qeshim pernjimend
te humbin seriozitetin 
qi na rrethon kaher

Baces Lum, iu ka shti per birre
E na po ia japim nji gote te pij
Keshtu i shuhet etja
E i shtohet gezimi me na te gjith


Pra hej bac Sokol
Ti kreshnik ka hera ke ken
Pra durimi pse tmbaroi
do poezina na i shkruj 
e na do te pergjigjena
her kah moti 
e her pernjiher
o me poezina
o me proza
vec durim o bac kreshnik

----------

